# How many points for June 2015 1 or 2 Bdrm?



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

Please tell me approximately how many points it takes to book a one bedroom and how many for a 2 bedroom.  I know it varies depending upon season.  If some of you could please give me ideas for various months you've used I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## kalima (Aug 2, 2014)

*depends*



TJALB said:


> Please tell me approximately how many points it takes to book a one bedroom and how many for a 2 bedroom.  I know it varies depending upon season.  If some of you could please give me ideas for various months you've used I would appreciate it very much.



Depends where you want to go....minimum points for 1 bed Maui is 6500...Island View....but Hawaii is high points so if you are interested in other locations could be a lot less points...Are you asking because you are considering buying? If so here is my opinion: buy minimum points pkg & tell them that you are also buying some resale points and you want Diamond to write up in your agreement that you can bring those resale points into the Club so you can use them globally...they wont like it but they will do it...that way you can pick up resale points for free here on TUG


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 2, 2014)

TJALB said:


> Please tell me approximately how many points it takes to book a one bedroom and how many for a 2 bedroom.  I know it varies depending upon season.  If some of you could please give me ideas for various months you've used I would appreciate it very much.



an attempt to help you; Hawaii avail's 6/2015 (edited)

HAWAII, US 
 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) 

01-Jun-2015

08-Jun-2015

12650 points

HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Ocean View (4) 

01-Jun-2015

08-Jun-2015

9350


HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) 

01-Jun-2015

08-Jun-2015

7150

HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) 

02-Jun-2015

09-Jun-2015

12650




HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Ocean View (4) 

02-Jun-2015

09-Jun-2015

9350




HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) 

02-Jun-2015

09-Jun-2015

7150




HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) 

03-Jun-2015

10-Jun-2015

12650




HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Ocean View (4) 

03-Jun-2015

10-Jun-2015

9350

Book It! 


HAWAII, US

 Kaanapali Beach Club  

1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) 

03-Jun-2015

10-Jun-2015

7150


HAWAII, US

 The Point At Poipu  

2 Bedroom Ocean View (6) 

02-Jun-2015

09-Jun-2015

12650


HAWAII, US

 The Point At Poipu  

2 Bedroom Partial Ocean View (6) 

02-Jun-2015

09-Jun-2015

11000


HAWAII, US

 The Point At Poipu  

2 Bedroom Garden View (6) 

03-Jun-2015

10-Jun-2015

9350


HAWAII, US

 The Point At Poipu  

2 Bedroom Ocean Front (6) 

03-Jun-2015

10-Jun-2015

17050




HAWAII, US

 The Point At Poipu  

2 Bedroom Ocean View (6) 

03-Jun-2015

10-Jun-2015

12650


HAWAII, US

 The Point At Poipu  

2 Bedroom Partial Ocean View (6)


----------



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

*Great info!*

Thanks for such detailed info.  Just what I was looking for!


----------

